

Harvestman - Quick and dirty web crawling - mion
https://github.com/mion/harvestman

======
aviv
Not to be confused with the python project of the same name:
[https://code.google.com/p/harvestman-
crawler/](https://code.google.com/p/harvestman-crawler/)

~~~
mion
Thanks! Didn't know about it, sounded like a cool name for a web crawler:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opiliones](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opiliones)

